# Todays delivery



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

It's about freakin time they get here.

http://voidedwarranty.com/cigar_review/lgc_lfdc/lgc_lfdc_big.jpg


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn those look tasty. This is all I got today


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice. I need to get me some Sancho Panzas. The one that I have had was fantastic.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Damn those look tasty. This is all I got today


are those sancho sanchos?(I'm droolling) All I have are the Beli's (and I LOVE EM!):tu:tu


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Very nice. Enjoy!:tu*


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Smoked said:


> It's about freakin time they get here.
> 
> http://voidedwarranty.com/cigar_review/lgc_lfdc/lgc_lfdc_big.jpg


Wow, LGC....I think those are the first LGC pics Ive seen on here....looking GOOD......nice haul.:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Very nice. I need to get me some Sancho Panzas. The one that I have had was fantastic.


Hmmmm.:ss

Those are 00 Coronas Doc. PM me your addy and I will send one your way.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

this is all I got today.!!!




nice pick ups!


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

LGC's...one of the best presentations, IMHO.

Very nice additions!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Hmmmm.:ss
> 
> Those are 00 Coronas Doc. PM me your addy and I will send one your way.:tu


Holy Schnikes! '00...........dont break up that happy family on my account, thanks though......very considerate of you. I think you have taken enough people's heads off around here for a while!:tu

Have some Ring guage


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score those pictures look great. :ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

The #1 is fantastic so I figure the #4 is probably just as good.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone is going to post this sooner or later.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388

:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Someone is going to post this sooner or later.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> :tu


Party pooper.:bn


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoked said:


> The #1 is fantastic so I figure the #4 is probably just as good.


In order of personal preference:
#1
#3
#4
#2

YMMV.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Someone is going to post this sooner or later.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> :tu


Why you gotta be all raining on my parade? Parade rainer oner!


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Someone is going to post this sooner or later.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome haul!!
:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The #4s are indeed quite good. Wait until you try on from the 70s...it will blow your mind when compared to the fresh ones.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> The #4s are indeed quite good. Wait until you try on from the 70s...it will blow your mind when compared to the fresh ones.


:chk


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Hmmmm.:ss
> 
> Those are 00 Coronas Doc. PM me your addy and I will send one your way.:tu


 Sorry for pushing u over the slope on that one! :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Smoked said:


> It's about freakin time they get here.


Nice p/u Smoked!


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Have fun, great stuff.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> :chk


I smoked a LGC that was from the 80s quite some time ago. That is what drove me to buy them. I remember that it was like smoking a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys have definately given yourselves some nice Christmas Presents there.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I smoked a LGC that was from the 80s quite some time ago. That is what drove me to buy them. I remember that it was like smoking a bouquet of flowers.


Damn Smoked, they incredible. Enjoy!


----------

